# Pyrkol - New Stuff and new Video Reports 28/11/2014



## Pyrkol (May 8, 2014)

Hello guy´s,

this is an exciting day for us, we have been around for some time, but today we launch our first product suitable for 40k.

We hope you enjoy using it as much as we enjoyed creating it :grin:

Without further ado, i leave you with the press release:












"
Pyrkol releases new fiery templates

The new 3 Inch, 5 Inch and flame templates are the perfect tool to blaze the tabletops.
Designed as a new aproach to an old classic, they provide a new and cinematic way to use large weapons on the battlefield.

For more information visit www.pyrkol.com or our store.
"


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

They look good! :good:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Love that flamer template....


----------



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

nice, might have to get some


----------



## Pyrkol (May 8, 2014)

Glad you guy´s like the end result.

In the games we tried them on, we allways get a very surprised look from the oponent whenever we pull this out :biggrin:

I wonder if there is any interest in more templates in this style.

Maibe the rest of 7th edition ones like the 10" one?

or maibe a few ones for warmachine, infinity or other games?

Let us know what you think. Thanks


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I was actually going to ask if you had plans to do the Apoc templates. And the 10" would be handy for Guard players at least.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Zion said:


> I was actually going to ask if you had plans to do the Apoc templates. And the 10" would be handy for Guard players at least.


Definitely worth doing a friend of mine placed an order for them online with gw and his order got refunded as they had no stock despite the site saying they did.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

They look awesome! Do you have a UK eBay account though?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks SO cool. Your Hull Point markers are nice as well. Don't suppose you can make dice, eh? You'd be _amazed_ at how impossible it is to find translucent yellow scatter dice in 12mm.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I like those. Any plans to make some for Infinity sized templates?


----------



## Pyrkol (May 8, 2014)

Hello again guy´s,

@ *Nordicus*: we are on eBay.com right now, but even if you are a eBay.co.uk user, you can just login in ebay.com with your username and it works just the same, same costs, etc.

Regarding dices, they are not in the "near future" plans right now. 

But i can confirm we will be working on more templates next, like the 10" and the infinity sized ones you mentioned.

Thank you for the feedback as it does help to make decisions on what to make next. :good:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Shucks about the dice, good to hear about the large templates.


----------



## Pyrkol (May 8, 2014)

Another new release, no more templates yet, but a little something to complement them.

Numbered objectives.

As allways your feedback on them, good or bad, is precious to us.


here is the press release:











"New Numbered Objective Markers from Pyrkol

Each Objective marker is composed of 1 arrow and 1 acrylic base, the arrow is meant to be freely removable from the base to allow units to pass over it.

The Fluorescent acrylic arrows are numbered 1 to 6 and these can easily be seen from the front and from the back. 

The circular bases are highly detailed and were cut, engraved and then halfcut to generate the final effect.

Carefully designed to provide solutions for common situations on the battlefield, these objectives are a solid addition to a gamer´s arsenal."


----------



## Pyrkol (May 8, 2014)

Hello guy´s,

Blue Table Painting has done a video review of our Flame Templates and Objective Markers.

Here you can see how they look first hand and during a game. Enjoy!

Here is a quick 2 minute video review:
http://youtu.be/kxh3KwD3DOM

And here is a battlereport using them:
http://youtu.be/5eOXVhFZ2Ps


----------

